# Northumbrian



## NormHewitt (Nov 30, 2015)

The North/South Shields ferry "Northumbrian" was converted into a floating restaurant once she had ceased service in 1972. Around 1976 she was towed to Antwerp presumably to set up as a restaurant. I've since heard she was destroyed by fire. Can anyone verify this or can tell me of her fate...please?

thanks

Norm


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

NormHewitt said:


> The North/South Shields ferry "Northumbrian" was converted into a floating restaurant once she had ceased service in 1972. Around 1976 she was towed to Antwerp presumably to set up as a restaurant. I've since heard she was destroyed by fire. Can anyone verify this or can tell me of her fate...please?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Norm


Don't know of her fate but do remember using the ferry to go to South shields marine tec tony


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

I was at Newcastle University 71 -74 (marine eng) I went with the university railway society for a crossing on the "Northumbrian" just before it was withdrawn from service.


----------

